# Northeast meet now with details



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i am thinking about arranging a neast meet again so who will be coming along would people like a weekday night or is the weekend better   
lets see if we can beat the record numbers we had at the last one :wink:


----------



## peTTeR (Feb 23, 2005)

If it was the weekend Sunday is best for me. Otherwise a weeknight, any night apart from Friday.

These next few weeks could be tricky though as it is shutdown time and I may be required to spend a little more time at work than usual.

I'll do my best to be there, wherever there is.


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Any time is good for me lads, it would be good to get the North East owners together and show those southern softies


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You know our answer :wink: 
As ever presents like yourself anytime anyplace although I think Tyneside may yield a higher turnout a Sunday by the sea for some nice photos may be an idea


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> You know our answer :wink:
> As ever presents like yourself anytime anyplace although I think Tyneside may yield a higher turnout a Sunday by the sea for some nice photos may be an idea


sounds good to me just need a few more faces to be there this time


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Count me in.


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

hi andy 
if you have it after next weekend ill eventually be able to come as well


----------



## Trickie (Aug 17, 2004)

I will do my best to make it! Any time after the 15th july will be ok with me!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

here it is sline just in case you are looking for it


----------



## SLineZ (Mar 30, 2005)

:lol: follow the yellow TT road

Count me in! Weekend is better but ill be there weeknight no probs! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

any more interested in a neast meet then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about the next two days while I have a quattro sport as a courtesy car


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

could be tempted for a Sunday Drive 8)

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So what about Sunday 24 aug meet at the Dolton Lodge at 11am drive to Whitdy for fish and chips  sorry if you are in with the diet lot on the other topics :lol: i should be


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So what about Sunday 24 aug meet at the Dolton Lodge at 11am drive to Whitdy for fish and chips  sorry if you are in with the diet lot on the other topics :lol: i should be


do you mean sunday 24 JULY?

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > So what about Sunday 24 aug meet at the Dolton Lodge at 11am drive to Whitdy for fish and chips  sorry if you are in with the diet lot on the other topics :lol: i should be
> ...


sorry its the drink [smiley=cheers.gif] im not used to being sober [smiley=dizzy2.gif] of course i meen 24 of July Dolton Lodge is just off the A19


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I think I can make it I will check with the boss.

I can show off my new knob - just fitted


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> I think I can make it I will check with the boss.
> 
> I can show off my new knob - just fitted


if the boss is impressed with your new knob then she might let you come 
i think i may be taking the boss with me


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Things are looking good Andy, possibly a 100% more attendee's than your last meet thanks to the Scottish contingent :wink: 

Fish and chips in Whitby...I could be tempted!
Travelled to Oban from Dundee and back, 250 miles, last time I had hunger pangs 

Hev and Jock are you going? Meet somewhere?
(sorry for mini hi-jack, just trying to help  )

Jackie x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

all help welcome the more the better :!:


----------



## Ade WhiTTfield (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds good lads, count me in..


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Things are looking good Andy, possibly a 100% more attendee's than your last meet thanks to the Scottish contingent :wink:
> 
> Fish and chips in Whitby...I could be tempted!
> Travelled to Oban from Dundee and back, 250 miles, last time I had hunger pangs
> ...


  what way do ya want to head down? Edinburgh - Newcastle etc = pain in the butt. I would prefer Glasgow - Penrith - Scotch Corner, but what does everyone else think? What time?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Guess what we'll be there again ,complete with lumpy paintwork :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev and Jock are you going? Meet somewhere?
> (sorry for mini hi-jack, just trying to help  )
> 
> Jackie x


Just thought Jackie, I don't think it is Scotts Jock that has said he is interested. Looks like it could be just thee and me. When and where do ya want to meet?

Hev x


----------



## peTTeR (Feb 23, 2005)

I can't make it, it's my Mums birthday otherwise I would definately have been there.

Maybe next time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

peTTeR said:


> I can't make it, it's my Mums birthday otherwise I would definately have been there.
> 
> Maybe next time.


bring her along as a birthday treat


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

We are on!

See you at the lodge at 11.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sim said:


> We are on!
> 
> See you at the lodge at 11.


never a dout in my mind that you would be there


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > We are on!
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

last call for sunday 11am at the dalton lodge


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> last call for sunday 11am at the dalton lodge


By the way are you buying the chips :wink:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

so whats the head count then?? how many so far??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Why can't I be in 3 places at once?! I'm affraid I'm not going to be able to make it (unless I can leave Falkirk at 11.45am and be back for 1pm :? ).

Sorry guys, I'll see ya next time.

hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> so whats the head count then?? how many so far??


i think about 5 or 6 7 if you are coming were abouts in hartlepool are you


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Andy, me and Emma might be up for this tomorrow, can you put the full address of the lodge so I can put it in my Tom Tom Go.

Hopefully, we'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > so whats the head count then?? how many so far??
> ...


on the marina, you know mariners point? not the ones where where hungry jacks and lotus garden is etc. its the block behind that where the smallships association is.

how bout you?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Great day and nice to see so many TTs in the northeast 

Someone nicked my audi valve caps whilst we we tucking into our fish and chips - hope no one else lost anything :twisted: :roll:

Looking forward to the photos


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will post some photies let me know if anyone wants regs blacked out


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Looking forward to them. I am not bothered.


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

great day out.........

i dont think any1 pinched anything off my car....... sorry to hear that some scum did that to your car!!!!! thieving bar-stewards!

nice to put some names to faces


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

glad every one had a good time shame that some scum bag nicked your dust caps mark so were to next time idears please


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Northumberland  Have a look here at a few of the photies


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Northumberland  Have a look here at a few of the photies


nice pics northumberland sounds good


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Hi Andy, me and Emma might be up for this tomorrow, can you put the full address of the lodge so I can put it in my Tom Tom Go.
> 
> Hopefully, we'll see you all tomorrow.


sorry mikey didnt see this untill it was to late


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


i am in throston grange we will have to meet up some time


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


aye deffo, i was gona come to the meet but bottled it. i actually got up and got ready too!! drove passed dalton lodge n seen you all there then totally bottled it and went past haha 

i was behind a guy with JOE on his plate whos tt looked well nice.


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MikeyB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy, me and Emma might be up for this tomorrow, can you put the full address of the lodge so I can put it in my Tom Tom Go.
> ...


No worries mate, I didn't get up until 11am anyway after a heavy night! 

I'm a definate for the next even though! 

Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > j600.com said:
> ...


bottled it :?: but why it was just a drive to whitby and a day out most of us had never seen each other before we are all vnice honest


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

haha i dunno it was really bizarre :roll: i think its coz ive only had my tt a week, ive not really posted on here much so dont know anyone yet and my tt is totally bog standard so may have felt a bit out of place.

hopefully by the next one i'll be ready to take the plunge :lol:


----------



## Trickie (Aug 17, 2004)

I felt the same, but went anyway. It was great to meet people with same interests. Definitely going to get myself to more of these meets. Excellent work Andy!!!!! The pics are great too!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

j600.com said:


> haha i dunno it was really bizarre :roll: i think its coz ive only had my tt a week, ive not really posted on here much so dont know anyone yet and my tt is totally bog standard so may have felt a bit out of place.
> 
> hopefully by the next one i'll be ready to take the plunge :lol:


most of the cars there were standard and its not a race just a few tt mad people having fun(or should that be mad tt people )  
hope you come to the next one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> most of the cars there were standard and its not a race just a few tt mad people having fun(or should that be mad tt people )
> hope you come to the next one


With one exception :lol: :lol: :lol: 
didn't know you knew that word :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > most of the cars there were standard and its not a race just a few tt mad people having fun(or should that be mad tt people )
> ...


one exception who was that then :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But wasn't it nice of that barmaid to ask us to give her one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> But wasn't it nice of that barmaid to ask us to give her one


i must have missed that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > But wasn't it nice of that barmaid to ask us to give her one
> ...


I think she wanted the car (but I can always dream)


----------

